# CA.pl newca error

## saluo

When I run ./CA.pl -newreq-nodes all is ok, but when I start ./CA.pl -newca i see:

 *Quote:*   

> unable to load CA private key
> 
> 3074467464:error:06065064:digital envelope routines:EVP_DecryptFinal_ex:bad decrypt:evp_enc.c:467:
> 
> 3074467464:error:23077074:PKCS12 routines:PKCS12_pbe_crypt:pkcs12 cipherfinal error:p12_decr.c:97:
> ...

 

I checked this error in google but I don't see solution

----------

## saluo

I uncoment in file evp.h

```
ifdef OPENSSL_LOAD_CONF

define OpenSLL_all_all_algorithms() \

OPENSSL_add_all_algorithms_conf()

define SSLeay_add_all_algorithms() OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms()

define SSLeay_add_all_ciphers() OpenSSL_add_all_ciphers()

define SSLeay_add_all_digests() OpenSSL_add_all_digests()

```

and everything is ok

----------

## gerdesj

What are you actually trying to do with OpenSSL?

(From what you say, it looks like you need to provide a password to decrypt a key, or there's a bug in something)

Cheers

Jon

----------

